# Do you have thin wrists?



## hopeful dreamer

So, can you encircle your wrist with your thumb and little finger on the other hand? Can you do it with both wrists?


----------



## Ken_Noddy

I probably could if I didn't have such short stubby fingers!


----------



## holtby43

Yes, I can, just about. I've always thought I had skinny wrists.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Yes, I am a woman, can do both wrists

Just barely though. My wrists are tiny, but my fingers are short.


----------



## hopeful dreamer

lol forgot to put my own vote in, bloody explorer crashed.

I can only do it with the right wrist, but I am about a cm out on the left wrist.

I actually think my left wrist is slightly dislocated that might be why it is thicker. I've measured my little fingers and they both look the same size.

It will be interesting to see if people can do it with both wrists or only one.

Thanks for voting.


----------



## LonelyEnigma

Yes, I am a man, can do with both wrists.


----------



## KimberlyK

I don't think my wrists are thin but I can do this. I must have long fingers.


----------



## Roped

I did it!!!


----------



## Fiera

I can do both too


----------



## slyfox

No


----------



## SebFontain

I was always told I had small wrists, but tried wrapping my fingers around and couldnt reach. I still think my wrists are a bit on the small side lol.


----------



## smalltowngirl

I can do it with both hands.

I've had people comment before that I have small wrists. It's kind of a strange thing to comment on. :lol


----------



## WhatsThePoint

Yeah, both hands.


----------



## FreeSoul

Yes, with a good centimeter of extra clearance.

I also about do the same with my ankles.


----------



## Holz

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yes, I am a woman, can do both wrists
> 
> Just barely though. My wrists are tiny, but my fingers are short.


 :ditto


----------



## Mc Borg

Yes I can...


----------



## lyssado707

Woman and can do both. I have thin wrists.


----------



## shyvr6

I can almost do it, but there is like a half an inch gap between my two fingers.


----------



## RubyTuesday

-


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## nubly

not with the pinky but i can with my middle finger. i hate my fingers they are slender and too femenine


----------



## njodis

Ohhh, wait. Thumb and _little_ finger? Nope. I thought it said "middle" finger. Little finger = no.


----------



## Andre

I think I have short fingers.


----------



## Kelly

I have tiny wrist and giant man-hands with long fingers, so I could probably fit a second wrist in there when I use my middle finger. When I use my pinky finger, I could probably fit another finger in the gap too. It's the same for both hands.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Debi

FreeSoul said:


> I also about do the same with my ankles.


Wow! :nw :lol

Can't do my ankles, but both wrists easily with room to spare.


----------



## FreeSoul

Debi said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also about do the same with my ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! :nw :lol
> 
> Can't do my ankles, but both wrists easily with room to spare.
Click to expand...

well not quite with my pinky to thumb. With middle to thumb I get within a 1/4 of an inch to each finger.


----------



## Neptunus

Yes, I can do both...barely. I've always had difficulty finding watches that fit properly. Usually they're too loose.


----------



## ANCIENT

yes i can do both. 




:con


----------



## hopeful dreamer

Elpis said:


> Yes, I can do both...barely. I've always had difficulty finding watches that fit properly. Usually they're too loose.


Me too, I haven't worn a watch for about 10 years. I used to have one but they had to take that many links out of it never wore right. He commented to me and said wow you have really thin wrists.

Wrist & ankle measurement is the best indicator of skeletal thickness.

Thanks for the votes everyone, take care


----------



## Polar

Yes. I have ridiculously thin wrists.


----------



## WineKitty

just barely.


----------



## Eraserhead

Nope. My wrists are pretty small though.


----------



## puppykins

Although I do have thin wrists for a man, I can't quite encircle them with my thumb and little finger! :stu


----------



## Dreamcatcher

Yep, I can, both wrists.


----------



## Derekgnr

Yeah I can, both wrists.


----------



## Noca

Yes and I can do it with my pinky finger on both wrists. My skinny wrists really piss me off and I wish somehow i could get them to be thicker.


----------



## nightmahr

Yeah... I always thought I had skinny wrists. Maybe my big hands just make it look that way though. Stupid ugly big hands and feet and head. It's like I had extra bigness and it went to the ends of me... couldn't I have just been 6'3" or 6'4" instead?


----------



## sprinter

Can't do it with my thumb and little finger. I think I used to be able to but it seems my wrists have gotten larger than they used to be. I think lifting weights have made them thicker. I was surprised to read that Babe Ruth reportedly had small hands and wrists. It seems large hands and wrists are not necessary to hit huge home runs.


----------



## Becky

I voted wrong! I can do it with one wrist but not the other. I've always thought my wrists were freakishly small :lol


----------



## redstardude

yes, both


----------



## nothing to fear

i can on both wrists. they look average but i think skinny wrists look cute for some reason.


----------



## batman can

I can easily around my right and I can't around my left, which is weird. I would consider them thin though.


----------



## UltraShy

I can't do it. I have large manly wrists.


----------



## roswell

Yes, both wrists. I hope girls don't care about this. :con


----------



## njodis

I hear that one of the first things they ask you to do on the first date is to show them if you can wrap your thumb and little finger around your wrists or not. Sorry, dude. My stubby fingers are gonna make me a hit with the ladies.


----------



## roswell

Looks like I'll be a skinny-wristed outcast for life......

I guess I could always try moving to a peninsula. Surely, through geographical influence, people there have got to be more accepting of skinny slender masses than the rest of the world.


----------



## hopeful dreamer

Interesting results so far:



> Yes, I am a man, can do with both wrists 34% [ 22 ]
> Yes, I am a man, can do with only one wrist 7% [ 5 ] x
> No, I am a man 17% [ 11 ]
> Yes, I am a woman, can do both wrists 37% [ 24 ]
> Yes, I am a woman, can only do one wrist 1% [ 1 ]
> No, I am a woman 1% [ 1 ]


lol I guess I should have thought up some sort of point of this before I started.

Looking at the data we can see that 25/26 women (96%) can encircle their wrist compared to 27/38 men (71%).

Interestingly 5/38 men (13%) and 1/26 women (4%) can only do one wrist.

I don't know what it means. lol

The wrist is one of the best indicators of skeletal thickness and can be used to deduce your bodyframe size. If you google bodyframe size you can calculate if you are a small, medium, or large bodyframe. Small frame for a man wrist size is 5.5 - 6.5".

I've just measured my wrist is 6". I've also measured the circumferance of my arm extended and my forearm is 10.80" and upperarm is 12".


----------



## morningmud

If only all of me was as thin as my wrists...


----------



## hopeful dreamer

lol I need to change my vote and I was the one that started this. :wtf 

I'm sure I could do both wrists when I was younger.

When I started the poll I voted for one wrist.

Now I can't even do that one lol

I need to change my vote to No.

My vote has been for all 3 answers at different times.

Whether you can encircle your wrists in this way is probably more a measure of weakness of strength in the wrist rather than whether you have naturally thin wrists or not.

What do you think?


----------



## ShyFX

Yeah, I can do that. I always knew I had thin wrists, though. I broke my wrist when I was five, and broke the other one when I was six.


----------



## ardrum

I can do it. It's kind of difficult though.


----------



## gozinsky

I'm a man and can do both wrists.


----------



## blueFsharp

i can do both. my wrists aren't particularly tiny, i have long fingers though.


----------



## dontcare

Bump. Both.


----------



## Eraserhead

Yes, on both. My wrists are rather thin.


----------



## kee

My fingers are short! D:
Short... ugly... fingeeers~...


----------



## Cletis

No. But just barely. I can encircle them with all the other fingers. I'm a dude.

I've always had skinny wrists. I can't do a pullup because my wrists are too weak. There was one kid in junior high that teased me mercilessly about my wrists. :no


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## meganmila

Yes, I have really small wrists. People always have to comment on it.


----------



## sansd

Yes, with both. My wrists are disturbingly skinny viewed at certain angles.


----------



## jon 29 uk

only just on both , 7'' wrist


----------



## Lasair

Yeah I can do this....what does it mean?


----------



## MindOverMood

Janniffy said:


> Yeah I can do this....what does it mean?


Means we die at an earlier age than all the rest

:b


----------



## MJM58

I can only do it with my left wrist.


----------



## Rossy

No I can't


----------



## Lasair

MindOverMood said:


> Means we die at an earlier age than all the rest
> 
> :b


Cheerful :teeth


----------



## Addler

I can do middle finger and ring finger easily on both, but I just barely can't do thumb and middle finger on my non-dominant wrist, and not at all/not nearly on my dominant wrist.


----------



## Cletis

I thought I was the only skinny-wristed dude. LOL


----------



## GenoWhirl

Just barely can't but it still counts probably has more to do with the fact that my fingers and hands are tinier than average.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

I love it how this forum has a thread for everything...


Yes my wrists are small, probably too small for the watch i wear.


----------



## Cletis

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I love it how this forum has a thread for everything...
> 
> Yes my wrists are small, probably too small for the watch i wear.


Yeah, why is it they only make watch bands for BIG wrists? I had to take mine back and get it shortened. LOL


----------



## leave me alone

I can do this and my wrists arent even that small.


----------



## northstar1991

Yeah I can do both. I have thin wrists.


----------



## Akane

No _but_ I also have thin small fingers. I can wear kid size gloves so I'm not sure the lack of ability to circle my own wrist proves large wrists even in relation to the rest of my hand. I have to put regular watch bands on the smallest hole or buy kid ones but I don't really wear watches anymore since the invention of the cell phone. Most wrist bands for events my sister and I can both slip out of and give to other people if they can get in to them. Usually to nieces or kids of friends to get them on fair rides free or in to the big waterpark in wisconsin dells. The adult size bands don't adjust small enough and our hands are small enough plus my sister's ability to lay her thumb completely across her palm with no bone protruding that nothing stays on except by choice.


----------



## mooncake

Yes, I can. But I do have long fingers and thumbs


----------



## laura024

My wrists are pretty small, so yes.


----------



## sociallyawkward85

yes i do plus I'm very think in general i think i need to gain muscle.


----------



## Matomi

I can encircle both my wrists.


----------



## Shadow2009

REALLY thin wrists. I can fit my thumb and finger round them with ease. :O I hate it.


----------



## Joe

I have a really tiny gap between them on each wrist but my wrists and arms are still very boney.


----------



## Hopeful25

I have small wrists, I don't think it means much though :stu lol

And I can do both wrists


----------



## nemesis1

Yeah i have thin wrists but the rest of isnt thin :doh

damn endomorph bodytype...


----------



## kennyc

I can only do it with one wrist, now I feel like a freak!


----------



## Elleire

Can't touch any finger to my thumb around either wrist, despite having massive hands and fingers, too. 

I'm as dainty as Paul Bunyan.


----------



## heyJude

Yess! I have thin wrists and long, thin fingers so I can do it with both!


----------



## Freiheit

Yeah, I can do it so easily that I even have room left over between my wrist and fingers. I'm very dainty and I have pretty long fingers.


----------



## kiirby

I swallowed my pride and measured, and hell yeah I can fit my fingers round. But I guess that's the wrist you take.


----------



## Haunty

hmm, just barely


----------



## Marakunda

I'm like the king of thin wrists...
lol, I've got skinny native arms. 

You could touch my wrists and they'd break... xD


----------



## Souldoubt

Can do both.


----------



## artandis

I can circle both my wrists with my thumb and little finger, but I definitely don't have thin wrists. I just have freakishly long fingers.


----------



## FTFADIA

Wow a lot of people here with small wrists! I thought I had small wrists but my fingers don't touch. Maybe I just have short fingers.


----------



## equiiaddict

Yep, I have pretty thin wrists. I'm really self conscious of them so I usually end up wearing tons of bracelets to cover them up. I just feel like they don't fit with my body, because it's not like I'm this super skinny person. I wouldn't say I'm fat or chubby either, but I do have curves, so why can't my wrists be thicker to fit with my frame a little better? Ugh. Lol sorry for the rant. :/


----------



## Help please

Yes I can... On both


----------



## Und3rground

Yeah I can do it for both


----------



## Catnap

Yes, I can do both wrists comfortably. This means I have thin wrists? Hmm, they always looked kind of broad to me.


----------



## kosherpiggy

yus i can do both.


----------



## Fear Goggles

This is an odd thread, but yeah, I can do it with both. I'm very happy with my thin wrists.


----------



## squidlette

Tape measure says my wrists are just over 5" in diameter.

Funny thing is that the base of my ponytail is also just over 5" in diameter. I have as much hair as I do wrist!


----------



## That guy over there

theres like a cm gap inbetwwen my thumb and little finger


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*nope I was born with crooked pinkies so they do not reach,lol! *


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Can do it pretty comfortably with my right fingers over my left wrist but it's a little more work for my left hand over right


----------



## 50piecesteve

yep i can do this with both wrists, bad genetics ugh..


----------



## Wall of Red

I can do it with both wrists. I also have very thin ankles.


----------



## Cletis

I hate my thin wrists. They make it hard to do pullups or anything that requires wrist strength. It sucks.


----------



## Nekomata

Indeed I can~ huzzah xD


----------



## biffyclyroluver

I can easily


----------



## Perkins

I can do it on both wrists but my finger and thumb barely touch.


----------



## ChrissyQ

yes both i got skinny ankles too


----------



## Jinxx

I'm a girl but I can only do one wrist & that's my right one. So I guess that means my left wrist is a bit thicker.


----------



## Eraserhead

My wrists are rather thin for a fella. I can easily encircle either one.


----------



## Stilla

I have thin wrists... but I also have short fingers so I can't do that to well.


----------



## Meli24R

My wrists are nearly 6" in diameter..idk if that's considered small or I just have long fingers. I can easily touch my thumb to my middle and ring fingers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Yes. I can encircle by wrists with thumb and little finger. I'm just tiny all over lol. (I have nice boobs though).


----------



## Revenwyn

Woman, and there's more than an inch gap. According to the tape measure method I would not only be a large frame I'd be a 2XL frame!

And I CAN see the bone on the wrist jutting out so it's not fat. I am one of those who is genuinely big boned.

Frame size calculator by wrist size: http://www.medindia.net/patients/calculators/framesize1.asp


----------



## Revenwyn

Meli24R said:


> My wrists are nearly 6" in diameter..idk if that's considered small or I just have long fingers. I can easily touch my thumb to my middle and ring fingers.


Yours are small-normal, depending on your height.


----------



## Fear Goggles

Meli24R said:


> My wrists are nearly 6" in diameter..idk if that's considered small or I just have long fingers. I can easily touch my thumb to my middle and ring fingers.


I think you mean "circumference". The diameter of a circle is the distance of a straight line which passes through the centre from one end to the other. The diameter of my wrists is just over 2", but their circumference are about 6".


----------



## Shadow2009

BTW, not wanting to scare anyone but I thought i'd point it out...

If you have extremely thin wrists it's possible you could have something called Marfan Syndrome. 

It's a symptom, but it doesn't mean you have it. At the same time, though, it's not a very widely known condition so I thought i'd bring it to light.


----------



## OriginalUserName

YAY! Not just me  My wrists are like a frail old womans. I try to always wear jackets even in summer to cover it up lol I get really paranoid, i mean it's hardly masculine. Think my shoulders are quite narrow too and my leg bones.


----------



## xTKsaucex

ya both wrists


----------



## gusstaf

Revenwyn said:


> Woman, and there's more than an inch gap. According to the tape measure method I would not only be a large frame I'd be a 2XL frame!
> 
> And I CAN see the bone on the wrist jutting out so it's not fat. I am one of those who is genuinely big boned.
> 
> Frame size calculator by wrist size: http://www.medindia.net/patients/calculators/framesize1.asp


I'm glad you posted this. I never thought of my wrists as particularly large, but I certainly can't encircle either of them with my thumb and pinkie. But according to the site you posted, my frame is medium for my height. I must just have short fingers.


----------

